# Plastidip steering wheel emblem?



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Nice job man. I like.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

I'm not sure but I vaguely remember someone mentioning that it was removable from the air bag. If so I'd like to know so I can do a custom paint job to it.


----------



## TMcDermid (Mar 30, 2013)

I dipped my emblem. I placed a garbage bag over my steering wheel, taped the rest and dipped inside my car. It worked like a charm and looks amazing. I hated the gold emblem on the inside. Here is a pic. Cheers.


----------



## DonYukon (Jun 7, 2013)

x2 try to cover as much of the car as possible using as stated above garbage bags and or newspapers. Don't cry if you got a little over spray somewhere if you rub on dip over spray it will come off


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Yeah when I first had my car I dipped the emblem and had over spray on the top of the wind shield afterwards. But does anyone know if it actually comes off? Because I want to do a custom color combo.


----------



## lopes21 (May 6, 2013)

Thanks for the tips guys. I'm trying it out today. I'll post how it went later. Hopefully it turns out well. 
Cheers 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## TMcDermid (Mar 30, 2013)

Over spray will come off but because it is very very thin it will be a pain. As you get better with plastdip you can control it much more easily. I suppose if you are worried you can take your steering wheel off. I saw a thread on here about that and doesn't look to hard. I don't think it would be worth the effort though.


----------



## bduffey723 (Apr 30, 2012)

This is the write up I used to remove the part of the steering wheel to paint mine. Very easy. Click here.


----------



## lopes21 (May 6, 2013)

Well I did it. Tried it the first time without taping the chrome border and it didn't quite work out like the outside emblems did. So I redid it but taped the chrome border. I think it turned out very well and I'm happy with it. Here's the result!















Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## TMcDermid (Mar 30, 2013)

You can never go back to gold now. In my opinion chrome and black are a sick combo.


----------



## pL2014 (Dec 29, 2013)

Nothing like reviving a 1+ year old thread, but for those of us with the neutral/cocoa interior, the camo brown plastidip is (almost exactly) the same color as the rest of the wheel. Pics later tonight when I copy pictures from my phone. I'm not satisfied with the border around the chrome, but it looks good for now until I can re-tape and do another coat.


----------



## pL2014 (Dec 29, 2013)

Here is a pic. I like the overall effect, but I'm not happy with the edges. The edges actually look even worse in the pic than they do in person, but I'm probably going to touch them up.


----------



## poodok (Apr 24, 2014)

I used black vinyl. Gives it a nice shinny black look and easy to clean.


----------



## l3ftb3hind (Mar 17, 2016)

Ok here is what to do.

Cover steering wheel minus the emblem with small bag. Then take a larger garbage back and cut a hole in it to fit around the steering wheel. You can then paint the in the interior and keep all the overspray in the garbage bag


----------

